# Quality dan bong - Where to buy?



## Chrisoro (Aug 8, 2015)

Anyone who knows a place to buy a nice dan bong? So far I have only used a homemade one, but it looks a bit rough. Ideally, I would want one with Hapkido embossed into it in hangul.


----------



## Chrisoro (Aug 10, 2015)

I have been looking at the ones Canemasters offer for 29.95$. I see that they also offer laser engraving. I have also looked a bit at the ones offered by the International Hapkido Federation. The IHA one look a bit thicker and shorter, which I believe is more in line with how the weapon looked traditionally. Anyone who has any experiences with either, and wants to share?


----------



## Chrisoro (Aug 12, 2015)

Wow, isn't anyone training with dan bongs here, or something? Anyway, I ended up buying the one for IHA, as they had the lowest shipping.


----------



## PWilliams-HKD (Aug 18, 2015)

Sangmoosausa.com 





*DAN BONG-STICK 12′*
$6.99


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 19, 2015)

Chrisoro said:


> Wow, isn't anyone training with dan bongs here, or something? Anyway, I ended up buying the one for IHA, as they had the lowest shipping.


 
When I train, I sometimes do, yes.  I think the one from Canemasters will be OK, or the one from Sangmoosausa.  The one from The one from IHF seems a little short and two big around, but that could be the way they depicted it, not how it actually looks.  It should be a hard wood since among many other things, it is used to defend against the sword.

Interesting how different schools/kwans train.  In the Hapkido I learned, there was a lot of defense with the dan bon between 1st and 2nd dan.  Between 2nd and 3rd dan there is more dan bon than anything else it seems.


----------



## WaterGal (Aug 19, 2015)

Honestly, I've only seen people use homemade ones.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 19, 2015)

WaterGal said:


> Honestly, I've only seen people use homemade ones.



When I was in Korea my GM got mine for me.  He told me it was made from the hardest wood in Korea.  He said the old GM could tell the hardness of the wood by sticking the tip of their tongue on it.


----------



## PWilliams-HKD (Aug 19, 2015)

I have six home made for my school, and several I purchased.


----------



## K Williams (Dec 16, 2016)

PWilliams-HKD said:


> I have six home made for my school, and several I purchased.


Is there a standard size dan-bong, or are they sized to each person?


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 17, 2016)

I went to college with a guy named Dan who used to make his own homemade bongs all the time.  He was pretty creative.  I didn't use them, but they looked quite interesting, from an ingenuity standpoint.  I'll ask around to see if he's still at it (that was about 20 years ago, and we weren't that close).

Wait a minute... I just realized what he was making and what you guys are talking about aren't the same thing


----------

